# 0 Level - Webapp qui utilise l'accéléromètre de votre device



## nova313 (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

je viens vous faire partager une webapp que j'ai conçu grâce à un couplage des divers technos. Le but étant de faire une webapp très simple à créer et à utiliser. Pour cela, j'ai utilisé le framework Ratchet, bien plus léger que jQuery Mobile, ainsi qu'une nouvelle API JS apparu avec le HTML 5 sur l'utilisation de l'accéléromètre des devices.

Vous pouvez la consultez ici même: http://codrrr.com/labo/webapps/0level

Je précise que rien ne fonctionne sur un ordinateur pour la simple raison que l'API en question ne fonctionne qu'avec un accéléromètre.

Sur ceux, bonne journée.


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2012)

Elle fonctionne avec le SMS inclut dans les portables


----------

